

Scientific Python tips and tricks - skierscott
http://scottsievert.github.io/blog/2014/05/14/Scientific-Python-tips-and-tricks/

======
chris_mahan
Is there a trick to installing scipy on windows7 without admin rights and on a
standard Python 3.3?

I went all the way to MinGW, but fell apart at the fortran stuff.

~~~
skierscott
The default python path is `c:\python2.7`. I would install a new python in
your home directory then edit your $PYTHONPATH (or windows equivalent) to
point to that directory.

Then, I'd use `pip install numpy scipy` (since numpy is a scipy dependency).

~~~
chris_mahan
the pip install scipy fails with:

numpy.distutils.system_info.BlasNotFoundError: Blas
([http://www.netlib.org/blas/](http://www.netlib.org/blas/)) libraries not
found. Directories to search for the libraries can be specifies in the
numpy/distutils/site.cfg file (section [blas]) or by setting the BLAS
environment variable.

I know this isn't stackoverflow, so no further info needed.

Needless to say, going down the netlib.org/blas/ is quite brutal on windows...

~~~
guiambros
Both scipy and numpy working fine here (Python 2.7.6 x64).

    
    
      >>> import scipy
      >>> scipy.test()
      Running unit tests for scipy
      NumPy version 1.8.1
      NumPy is installed in C:\Python27\lib\site-packages\numpy
      SciPy version 0.14.0rc2
      SciPy is installed in C:\Python27\lib\site-packages\scipy
      Python version 2.7.6 (default, Nov 10 2013, 19:24:24) [MSC 
        v.1500 64 bit (AMD64)]
      nose version 1.3.3
      ....
    
      Ran 16575 tests in 136.936s
    
      OK (KNOWNFAIL=277, SKIP=1181)
      <nose.result.TextTestResult run=16575 errors=0 failures=0>
    

Have you tried using Christoph Gohlke's pre-compiled binaries[1]? Here's the
list of libraries I have installed [2].

Also don't customize any install paths; leave it everything as default (e.g.,
C:\Python27). I've long gave up trying to keep my root folder under control;
now it's a festival of Ruby, MinGW, Vagrant, etc.

This is the only way to install python libraries under Windows without pulling
your hair out. Any other way is truly a nightmare. That's why I use Linux
whenever possible for most of my coding.

[1]
[http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/](http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/)

[2] [http://imgur.com/WahewF2](http://imgur.com/WahewF2)

~~~
chris_mahan
Yes, I did. However, as I work behind the corporate firewall, I was unable to
download the .exe files on Christoph's site.

I hear you on the Linux business, and that's what I use at home and elsewhere,
but it's not an option at the office.

